# Hello from me and my meecerz :)



## XZombieGrlX (Dec 29, 2012)

My name is amber and I have recently acquired a pair of fancy mice. Female already appears pregnant(which they where in a tank with about 15 other mice) She is a beautiful little black and white long haired satin  She has a bit of a nubby tail. My boy appears to be pretty young and is a satin brindle  I will post pictures soon! Just wanted to introduce us!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Amber.
Welcome to the forum.Have a nice time here.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome Amber


----------



## Mary-Anne (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

